# Has anyone owned an OHLSON 38 ?



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

...if so did ya like it?

I like it,a simple sloop with nice lines. I sailed on one back in the early 80's out of St Croix. A nice, inexpensive boat for sailing the Lesser Antilles I think....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, and still do.........the boat has been in our family since 1971, raced hard and cruised extensively. I would not want to be on any other boat in big weather. 
Since I only have one post I cannot insert links.... Sorry for what I am going to do next to deal with this 10 post requirement.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I do have many photos. In 7 posts


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have photos to add in 6 posts


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have photos to add in 5 posts....oops must wait 30 seconds. this is stupid.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Photos in 4 posts........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good links and photos in 3 posts..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Getting closer , now 2 posts remain, yet count seems off. Might need to torment the masses a bit longer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This again seems foolish, but rules are rules. 1 post to go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I hope this will be worth the while. All this to answer one question. I should have been posting sooner I suppose.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

The 10 post rule must be annoying to new members, but is meant to reduce those spammer one-post-wonders - seems to be working OK.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

www.prossyachts.com








http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o145/Tynaje/
http://www.ohlson38.de/
A new Ohlson 38 forum
http://theohlson38.pro-forums.com/index.php


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> The 10 post rule must be annoying to new members, but is meant to reduce those spammer one-post-wonders - seems to be working OK.


Oh no , I felt stupid, getting my numbers up.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

How can any sailor feel stupid with a boat that beautiful? Where's the mast?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> How can any sailor feel stupid with a boat that beautiful? Where's the mast?


Thank you, that was very kind. I had just finished spraying the deck for the 07 Halifax race, and found it easier to reinstall hardware without the rig in. 








Moments after returning from Maine, following Halifax race.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To answer the onriginal question, yes we liked and continue to like the boat. 
As you can see, Tynaje does not have the reverse transom. I like both transoms and think both make the boat look great. The boat is obviously not the all glass model most likely sailed in the USVI or the BVI. 
I have never sailed on one of the all glass Ohlsons, but have raced extensively against a very well sailed all glass Ohlson. That boat was fast and well maintained. I would never consider taking Tynaje south for any period of time due to the amount of varnish on the boat. The all glass boat is the only choice for the islands. They do look different but they are all Ohlson 38s.
There are so many great examples of the glass version around, a fine deal should be easy to find. If it were in another country, delivery by sea could not be made on a safer boat.


----------



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

very nice! Thanks for the input. your boat looks outstanding. 
Been out here in Stewart Florida for a few days and missed your reply


----------



## phantomracer (Sep 25, 2007)

figured I owuld add to this thread. Just splashed her. Haven't had the sails up. But truely a right-sized boat....and PRETTY

We just bough a 68 Ohlson sloop. Insanely awsome boat. Most perfect restoration.


----------



## phantomracer (Sep 25, 2007)

It is currenty moored in Marion MA


----------



## phantomracer (Sep 25, 2007)

*All of the pictures can be found here:Sailing Main Page*


----------

